# Idaho sturgeon report 5/14-5/16 Pics added



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

After much planning and begging people to go with me, we left for Idaho at 5 am friday morning. 
After arriving in Twin Falls i got in a little work(1 hour) and we headed down to Hagerman to fish for giants. The next 2 1/2 days would prove challenging and rewarding.
We arrived at the Alligator Farm around 10:30 and got right to it. I rigged my rod up first(it was pretty much ready from the last trip)and tied on a squid. Launched it with my 12' Ugly Stick and it quickly found the sweet spot and began pouring sweet squid juice down the river with the current. Meanwhile i helped rig up 3 more rods and launched them out into the 150 yard wide hole. 10 minutes had gone by when i looked at my rod to see it doubled over and i sprang from my task and pulled it from the rod holder. 1 bump........2 bumps......SMACK! I set the hook and the fish exploded from the water 5' into the air! I handed the rod to Larry and his daughter and they began the long process of landing their first sturgeon. 25 minutes later we had the beast to the bank. It went just over 6'. I was glad to get that out of the way. No pressure. _O- 
About an hour goes by and my second rod goes off. Remo grabs a hand full and the fish about rips his arms out of socket on the hook set. He lands the fish in about 20 minutes. A sweet 5 1/2'er. # 2 out of the way. Now i have to get Mark(ripindrag)a fish. We tried there until about 4 pm and decided to go to another place to set camp. Before we left, i let everyone catch a few Tilapia. Not large fish but a unique experience none-the-less. The kids had fun catching and i think Mark had fun too. :lol: 
Friday night finds us at Cabin Hole about 30 miles down river from our first stop. We found i nice secluded place to camp and got to setting it up. After we all got squared away we got some rods in the water. A couple hours went buy with only a few good hits to show for it. Then someone flipped the switch. We had several hook-ups but the fish in that hole know exactly where the snags are and i broke off 5 fish. Several slap and tickles, and about 20 minutes before dark Larry hooks the mother of all fish! In my 20 years of fishing that river i have never seen a fish with the power of this one. There was no bonk, bonk. That fish doubled his rod over and proceeded to pull him off the rocks intent on taking him to the bottom of the river. His rod is 13' long with a spinning reel that holds 130 yards of 50# line. The fish never once stopped on 100% drag and when there were less than 6 wraps of line left on the spool, the leader broke. :| Needless to say, Larry got a wake-up call on how powerful these fish are. Nothing else for the night. We headed back to camp and were treated to a masterpiece of cooking pleasure provided by Mark. Halibut, salmon, and rice pilaf. Nothing better than that especially 40 miles form civilization. Thanks Mark. 8) 
Saturday morning brought cool temps and only myself awake at 5:45 am. Not to miss the magic hour, i sent a smelt out 130 yards into the hole. the current was perfect and it settled in the "zone". I got a decent hit within 10 minutes but he wouldn't commit. Finally after an hour, he decided to eat it and i sent the 7/0 hook through his tough mouth and the fight was on! I have caught a lot of sturgeon over the years including a 9'er but this little 5'er beat the living hell out of me! 45 minutes, re-broke my ring finger, and a huge blood blister on the finger he beat against the rocks. When i got ahold of him i didn't know weather to be happy or beat him with a stick. I got a quick pic and sent him back to the depths.
By this time everyone else woke up and Mark fed everybody bacon and eggs for breakfast. Thanks again.
We got more rods in the water and Mark headed up river a few hundred yards. The current changed to the opposite side of the river and effectively ruined our plans of fishing that hole. Mark hooked into a big fish but he ran into a snag and mark snapped his 13' rod in half(I told ya to get the 12' Ugly Stick :lol: ). After loosing $40 worth of tackle we ended up braking camp and heading back to the Alligator Farm. 
We made camp there and got the rods back in the water. We caught a few squawfish and had several good hits but no hook-ups. About 2 hours before dark Larry got a good bite and pulled the rod from the holder. He swung on the first solid whack and he was fast into another 5'er. This one was all his and it whooped him pretty good. We landed it, got a few pics and sent him back to the depths. After that it pretty much died as far as fishing goes. Mark once again created a masterpiece with his chef skills. Fillet Mignon, a potato/bacon/cheese dish, and i had a few ham steaks from the pig i shot. We all talked for a while and hit the sack.
The next morning was pretty much un-productive. I hooked 2 fish(tried to break my finger for the 3rd time) but lost them both. Remo caught a behemoth of a squawfish and we landed another squawfish. By this time it was time to break camp and head home. We let the kids catch a few more Tilapia and we hit the road. We stopped in Twin Falls to gas up and picked up a few lotto tickets. I spent $8 and won $20 back. :roll: 
So that's it. Not great fishing but one helluva trip with great food, great friends, and a little relaxation. I am headed back up for fathers day with my family. My wife's a little pissed that she didn't get to go. They are her favorite fish to catch. -)O(- 
Enjoy the pics. I wish we could body-hug them for a photo but they are too valuable to take out of the water. 8)[attachment=0:262ownmd]in the wawa.JPG[/attachment:262ownmd][attachment=1:262ownmd]gages squaw.JPG[/attachment:262ownmd][attachment=2:262ownmd]ugly mutha.JPG[/attachment:262ownmd][attachment=3:262ownmd]Mark bent.JPG[/attachment:262ownmd][attachment=4:262ownmd]meeeen five.JPG[/attachment:262ownmd][attachment=5:262ownmd]cabin hole.JPG[/attachment:262ownmd][attachment=6:262ownmd]camp.JPG[/attachment:262ownmd][attachment=7:262ownmd]Marks giant.JPG[/attachment:262ownmd][attachment=8:262ownmd]Gage's tilapia.JPG[/attachment:262ownmd][attachment=9:262ownmd]remo's fish.JPG[/attachment:262ownmd][attachment=10:262ownmd]remo bendo-ver.JPG[/attachment:262ownmd][attachment=11:262ownmd]the hole.JPG[/attachment:262ownmd][attachment=12:262ownmd]Ugly Stick.JPG[/attachment:262ownmd][attachment=13:262ownmd]Rissas first.JPG[/attachment:262ownmd]


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Idaho sturgeon report 5/14-5/16*



lunkerhunter2 said:


> We went to idaho fishing and caught a few then came home.
> How's that Kyle?


Post of the month !!

lunkerhunter2 for President !!! -~|- -~|-


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Idaho sturgeon report 5/14-5/16*

GRRRRRRRR..... :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Idaho sturgeon report 5/14-5/16*



lunkerhunter2 said:


> We went to idaho fishing and caught a few then came home.
> How's that Kyle?


Very profound! A great report!

Ah...adjectives, adverbs and pictures are highly over-rated! :lol:


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

**** i want to try to get into some of those big fish that looks great


----------



## ripndrag (Mar 16, 2009)

I think I have the rite rod now 8) I need to get the stink off of it -|\O-we need to go soon I cant wait this is gonna drive me crazy until I land the dinosaur fish O|* ...........thanks again for the great trip you can count me in any time. o yea the new rod holders and sinker molds are in the works.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Great report and pics. Nice job looks like a lot of fun for all. Glad all went well and you guys we're able to hook into some of the dinos...what a rush that'd be...especially the one peeling off almost all the line. :shock: Guess that's where a boat would come in handy to chase it down... :wink: :wink:


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

WOW! I am so upset that I didn't go. I will deffinately be up for the next offer though. I will be trying to purchase a setup so when I get to go up and drag in the big DINOs. I must agree though Ugly Stick is the way to go. Hope to see you tonight and absolutely perfect post I second the motion for president... HaHa!!


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice report man, it's great to hear about something other than the typical trout/bass report!


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

awesome!!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Dam, sure wish our schedules lined up! I want to go sturgeon fishing BAD! Let me know when you plan the next one and we will see if we can make it work. Nice FISH.. To bad about the one that got away always makes you wonder..


----------



## B-randon (Dec 12, 2009)

Awesome report! worth a broken finger in my book :mrgreen:


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Very Good report! That looks like it would be a blast. By the way, how much does a person have to weigh to fish for them things? By the looks of the bent rods I'm not sure I have a big enough behind to fight one of those fish! Thanks for the report and the pics! Excellent!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

So it looks like business is going to be picking up for 
Lunkerhunter Guide Service.
:O--O: 
Way to go Brody.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

It was an awesome experience! Those fish are pure power. It is an art form to cast those huge poles with 12 oz of weight. So if you guys see an old fat guy throwin huge chunks of lead at willard or some other Utah water don't laugh to much I am just practicing for my next sturgeon trip. I don't want to burn my fingers again that hurts. I wish we could have seen the monster but there was no slowing that dude down all I could do was hold on and brace my feet in the rocks and lean back so as not to go swimming. Thanks Brody for another memory with my little one. Mark thanks for the meals and the company. Those wanting to go learn how to throw a baitcaster I believe that is the only hope of landing one of the huge ones. I can't wait to go again.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It sounds like you had a great time thanks for the post and photos. 8)


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> Very Good report! That looks like it would be a blast. By the way, how much does a person have to weigh to fish for them things? By the looks of the bent rods I'm not sure I have a big enough behind to fight one of those fish! Thanks for the report and the pics! Excellent!


There are plenty of foot holds in the rocks to brace a person. :wink: My 7 year old and 3 year old have both landed 5' fish(with a little help of course). My son has landed a 2 1/2'er and 3'er by himself. It all changes when you get a large fish though. Larry is probably 230# and i had my doubts about him holding his ground with that 10'+ fish.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Dam, sure wish our schedules lined up! I want to go sturgeon fishing BAD! Let me know when you plan the next one and we will see if we can make it work. Nice FISH.. To bad about the one that got away always makes you wonder..


Fathers day weekend we will be going again. My family will be there but if you want to drive up separate you are more than welcome. I am sure there are a few others that would happily split gas after seeing this report. :wink:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

KennyC said:


> WOW! I am so upset that I didn't go. I will deffinately be up for the next offer though. I will be trying to purchase a setup so when I get to go up and drag in the big DINOs. I must agree though Ugly Stick is the way to go. Hope to see you tonight and absolutely perfect post I second the motion for president... HaHa!!


We will be late but we will be there. 
Like i said before, there will be more trips. I spent the money on a season license so i need to make it worth while. Fathers Day weekend, you up for it?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Cool trip. Good story too. Glad you had all the fixins for a great time.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

> re-broke my ring finger, and a huge blood blister on the finger he beat against the rocks.


 Man, I don't know whether to be sad or happy I couldn't go. This sounds like young people fishing thing. :shock: But, you know, I'm stubborn and have no sense, so, -----------? Anyway, if you still have the kind/forgiving heart you've always had, I guess I'm still willing to try. :lol: I think I see why I need a tent. Doesn't look like a tent trailer would do with all the moving etc. It also looks like I need to bring more than my body to help out with all the gear, etc. Just post up and I'll contact ya and see how things fall out. I don't care what others may think or your modest comments, that trip sounds extraordinary and you should be proud and congratulated for sharing. :!: :!: :!:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks Fred. I will surely let you know when we make another trip like this. You are not too old to catch them. I know an 85 year old man that is a regular at one of the holes. :shock:


----------



## ripndrag (Mar 16, 2009)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> > Dam, sure wish our schedules lined up! I want to go sturgeon fishing BAD! Let me know when you plan the next one and we will see if we can make it work. Nice FISH.. To bad about the one that got away always makes you wonder..
> ...


IM IN AND WILL DRIVE OR SPLIT GAS WHATEVER IT TAKES I GOTTA LAND ONE NOW


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

ripndrag said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> > orvis1 said:
> ...


 -_O- -_O- -_O- 
I could see that one coming like the plague!
I think you might have a couple pm's coming your way. :wink:


----------



## ripndrag (Mar 16, 2009)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> ripndrag said:
> 
> 
> > lunkerhunter2 said:
> ...


no pms yet I think people are scared to catch big fish o well I will drive myself if I have to. I have Monday off any body up for a trip this weekend we could leave Saturday and come home on Monday


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

-_O- -_O- -_O- 
I could see that one coming like the plague!
I think you might have a couple pm's coming your way. :wink:[/quote]no pms yet I think people are scared to catch big fish o well I will drive myself if I have to. I have Monday off any body up for a trip this weekend we could leave Saturday and come home on Monday[/quote][/quote][/quote]
I don't know if I can make it this weekend but I am seriously considering the trip over fathers day Mark. Let me know.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I know there are 3 people who are interested. Larry, KennyC, Orvis1, Leaky, and maybe a couple others. You might want to make a post if you want to go this coming weekend. I have to do the family thing or i would go too. Fathers day for sure.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i would definatly be interested in going but im not sure when i could just yet i will keep my eyes open for an upcoming trip and see thanks for the great report


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

Most excellent report. I'm moving to Idaho in July. I'll be stationed out of Twin Falls!!!!!


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

cheech said:


> Most excellent report. I'm moving to Idaho in July. I'll be stationed out of Twin Falls!!!!!


Man are you lucky. If I lived in Twin Falls I would fish exclusively for sturgeon. Warning if you ever do it and catch one it's more addicting than lays tater chips.


----------



## Madman54 (May 16, 2009)

you had to beg people to go sturgeon fishing with you???? I've only been once and landed a good size one in a boat ( on the Columbia river ), after that experience no one will ever have to ask me twice. What a blast!!

Nice pics! thanks for the report! I plan on making that a "regular" destination this summer assuming gas prices go down, or my income goes up. lol


----------

